# Berkline Questions



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I went to the web site and find the multitude of seating options a little difficult to manage. I think it would be nice to see some way to narrow my options when I'm using the interactive planner. Maybe some sort of matrix that gave fabric type, price and size information so I don't have to look at 24 different spec sheets to see what makes one model different from the other.

I'd also like to understand how the interactive planner calculates the footprint of the chairs. I'm trying to figure out how to space the chairs, how to place a riser and how wide to make the room in a new house. Do the dimensions assume that the chair is fully reclined? If so, do I really need the recommended 42 inches between rows?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

owflan,

The interactive planner is made by Berkline, and I cannot do anything to add/modify it. 

Yes, the Berkline has a great selection of various style groups, and you can find plenty of information in this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rkline-cinema-collection-seating-revised.html. Some new models are described here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ter-groups-berkline-market-high-point-nc.html

I do not have a price list for specific reasons, and provide prices per request.

I am also available to answer all your questions and provide guidance and recommendations, so you can make a proper choice of the group that would work/fit you the best. You can always email to [email protected] or call 732.617.2348 and I will gladly help you out.

You do not really need 42" between the rows. The Berkline recommends this distance for those who wants to have additional walking space between the rows while the chairs are reclined. In most situations (when you choose straight and not curved configurations you need min of 6' deep platform for the second row of sets).


----------

